# gestone



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone had these?

do you do them yourself>


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I think Nikki took these and Miriam is now


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im on gestone..ive only had 2 so far tho so im not brave enough to do them myself yet when i do i will let you know! my dad did it last night i wont let my partner do them as i think he would enjoy it to much


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will be doing my own

are you on 50mg? 

is it the green needles or pink?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

there the green ones babe


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im on 50 the pharmacy didnt enough of them tho so got a few 100mg and gotta chuck the rest away...what a waste


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

What!! You use the green needles to inject??


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yes! i know i nearly fainted when the nurse showed me which one..i dont have to put it all in tho just enough to get into your muscle..if the ivf fails i will only blame myself for being a wuss so i gotta do them!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had 100mg each shot but my friend does mone for me
L x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

FLIPPING HECK Miriam     No wonder you have someone else to do them


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

after a few more i might try to do myself in the mirror! ♥JJ1♥ -do you sometimes have a little lump in your bum afterwards?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Miriam why have you been prescribed gestone?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry andi been watching the rugby! its because i came on 11 days after transfer last time ..they must get in your system better than the pessaries..ive just had my 3rd and had the whole needle this time..its not that bad at all


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Miriam, I too did at 11 days and I asked for Gestone in my nexy cycle at my follow up and was told I could have extra HCG instead ... then I got OHSS!!

Glad you're finding it better, did you do it yourself this time?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you had a fresh go maybee thats got something to do with it..but looking back seen as you got ohss maybee you should of done these instead! yes it was better i wont be scared anymore and will try myself soon.my dad did it (my mum wont even watch and jeffs at the pub).. my brothers a dr and showed him what to do on the first one!


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya i used gestone 100mg per day with the green needles, i did this up untill i was 14 weeks pregnant! it is difficult especially because its gel rather than fluid, it really helps though if you warm the vile between your hands before you administer it, and then really rub the area afterwoods.
ive used both the cyclogest and the gestone over various cycles and i would definatly recommend the gestone, even though its more painfull and more expensive i didn't bleed early using it whereas i did using the pessaries.
hope this helps good luck take care love jo xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya jo...i see you are from newport like me! ive finally managed to do the injections myself...any idea why ive only been prescribed 50ml not 100 ? congratulations on your BFP


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya miriam yeah im from newport    nice to speak to someone else who is from the same place! glad to hear you are coping with the injections they are tough but definatly worth it! i don't know why you've been prescribed a lower dose its probably because everyone reacts differently to medication your body might absorb it better than mine, try not to think about it your clinic will know what they are doing and perscibe the right meds for you! 
thanks for the congrats, when are you due to test love jo xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

not till next fri...someone needs to send in the   because ive done one already today....its negative but its to early anyway so am not bothered yet!


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

This is the hardest part isn't it hun! yeah your still way to early to test but i can't say much i tested early on all of my cycles!    
just try to relax, stay away from those pee sticks (i know its hard!) and i really hope you get a positive outcome

        

keep me posted love jo xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

cheers! i cant help it ...i think im going loopy! have you had your ivf at caru ? xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

I know that feeling    no i had all my cycles at LWC although i have had all my tests and operations at CARU i was going to have my last cycle at caru but they took to long organising the egg share programme so i went back to LWC!
i am going to be giving birth at the heath though rather than the royal gwent! (think its a much better hospital!)
try to stay sane hun next friday will be here before you know it, i know it seems like ages away just put your feet up and try to relax for the next 9 days!
love jo xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Seems I'm gonna be on gestone this time instead of cyclogest and extra hcg?

Does it really, really hurt?


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

no Andi it really doesnt hurt..warm up the fluid first, you canm try slapping the area first but I dont bother but the clinic should show you how to do it..Im an expert if you need any help
Nikki


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

even better get your dh to slap the area lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

just a quickie as am on my way out... the gestone doesnt hurt ....the nerves you hit whilst going in is the same as stomach ..just a little pinch you cant feel the rest of the needle so i pushed it right the way in...you will be fine ..honest


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It flipping killed tonight Miriam, are you telling me porkies?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

andrea .. why do you have to have them honey, does pete do them for you x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

no im not andi!   i honestly didnt mind them .. it does get a bit worse tho when the lumps appear ..i was going straight through them..so it became sore after..are you swapping cheeks!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Cant swap cheeks cos i have trouble with the glute muscle on my right side so it will make it worse

I'm having them cos I bled early on cyclogest and had OHSS on extra HCG


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi68

Just want to say a huge CONGRATULATIONS on 11 eggs and 5 fertilized,      when have you got ET love - I wish you all the very best of luck in the world    don't forget keep me updated.

Crazybabe
xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh no thats not good no-wonder it hurt 2 in 24 hrs .. i was alternating cheeks so it had 48 hrs to recover!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

You'd think my **** was big enough to cope. I told Kara earlier I thought he'd shot an arrow in my butt


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl thats why i did it myself jeff would get way to much pleasure doing them


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for your well wishes Crazybabe.  Hope things are going well for you?


----------



## chilipepper (Apr 23, 2008)

I have just been catching up on this gestone malarkey! Ouch! I am having gestone on my next cycle in July and I am dreading it! My Dh wouldn't go near a needle so I am gonna have to do em myself. I am dreading it!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I think I will apply ice first tonight


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Started spotting 4 days ago and still no proper AF ... flipping gestone is holding it off. 

Has anyone experienced a big delay due to gestone?  Got a feeling this AF is gonna last forever


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have been having tips on this from all over the place and im gona do with no ice to start and a heat pad or hot water bottle on butt after

i will be jabbing myself and will not be pinch the skin lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

looking in my diary andi i did last gestone on wed 26th test day was supposed to be thur i didnt have af till monday 1st..when did u do your last one?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I did the last one Thurs evening, so maybe tomorrow/Tuesday then?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yep it held af off for 5 days for me.. you wernt prescribed enough to take you to test day either then?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes I was Miriam, I bled early


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Miriam, you may be able to answer this one.  I've stopped the gestone for almost two weeks now and I'm still sore and the bruising has just about gone.  When I lie in bed my butt is still sore, how long does it last?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol my butt is sore already when i lie in bed


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

That's proabably the only place you put pressure on both cheeks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol

when did the bruising start?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

After a few jabs I think, when I had a lot of blood


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke was shocked at how much it bled, i make him check the syringe lol

he hates it


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Although I bled a lot I didn't get blood in the syringe .. so Pete said


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its no wonder we bleed a big needle has just been through flesh and muscle


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry cant remember how long for your cheeks to repair themselves! my bums ok now tho so it does get better


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ohh that sounds pretty sore girls


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't you remember being sore for a while afterwards Miriam?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah it was sore and lumpy just cant remember how long for after i stopped!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my gestone is in my bra warming
when does it get lumpy?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

once you have been through the same spot a few times ...so wont be long kara!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

3rd done and still a ok


----------

